# Will Walmart's Entry, EQUATE To Industry Chaos?



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2018)

by Christian Duque Capitalism is great. Who doesn?t like to have a sea of choices per product? Free markets are where it?s at! If you walk into a state-run store in a communist country, you have one brand. If you like it – great. If you don?t – great. Having a choice in what you

*Read More...*


----------

